

There will be a Nexus Two - mrj
http://www.publicstatic.net/2010/07/there-will-be-a-nexus-two/

======
SwellJoe
This is entirely unfounded guessing. Everything I've heard/seen indicates that
Google will not be producing another device. Its existence pissed off their
partners, it didn't sell extraordinarily well (I think being only really
usable on T-Mobile, and eventually AT&T, caused that problem), and it has
reportedly been discontinued. The Nexus One website recommends other phones
for people who want to use the two biggest networks (Sprint and Verizon). And,
of course, the networks kinda hated it because it undermined their position as
arbiter of what goes on phones.

Of course, all the things that networks hated about it were things that
consumers _should_ have loved about it, and I wish there were a Nexus Two just
around the corner...but I'm not holding my breath and when my contract ends in
a couple of months, I'll buy whatever the latest generation Android phone from
Sprint or Verizon happens to be.

Regardless, this is not a substantive article.

